# Injured Cherry shrimp.



## RustyRocket (29 Feb 2016)

My female betta just went wild and started chomping on my cherries. They've been fine for the past 7 months until today. She's done some damage before I caught on and isolated her. I've got several berried females with chunks missing from the body and tail. Is there anything I can do to increase the chance of survival (the betta is gone)


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> My female betta just went wild and started chomping on my cherries. They've been fine for the past 7 months until today. She's done some damage before I caught on and isolated her. I've got several berried females with chunks missing from the body and tail. Is there anything I can do to increase the chance of survival (the betta is gone)



probably not, apart from fresh, clean water. Sorry to hear this, someone else put up a method of saving eggs from female bodies recently if that's what you'd be inclined toward...


----------



## RustyRocket (29 Feb 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> probably not, apart from fresh, clean water. Sorry to hear this, someone else put up a method of saving eggs from female bodies recently if that's what you'd be inclined toward...



I found some white shell with hints of colors on it. I'm not sure if that's a molt or a dead shrimp. How do I tell?


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Feb 2016)

RustyRocket said:


> I found some white shell with hints of colors on it. I'm not sure if that's a molt or a dead shrimp. How do I tell?



It sounds like a molt to me...if there are solid bits inside it though i.e. flesh, then its more likely to be a dead shrimp, that's decomposing.


----------



## castle (29 Feb 2016)

Shrimp are known to bounce back from this too; I'd try and wait out a few more days, I'm sure some are still fine.


----------

